# friend needs punched in the face



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

my friend says that his sisters car had to much bass and cracked the windshield and i just need you guys to answer this so i can throw this shnit in his face so he will shut up


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i doubt it.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Ask him to take a picture.

Because it more then likely did not happen, did he tell you what he was running?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Your friend smokes the blue crack my friend... :cheesy:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i made my rear view mirror come off the windshield by cracking off- normally like my other vehicles the glue would break contact with the windshield, but this one held tight to the glass and eventually cracked apart from the windshield- it came from my cutlass that did 155.7- not much for these pros, but from a ghetto ***** that came up to hang with the freaks i thought i was stinkin that stank-holla :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 3 2006, 07:45 PM~4542006
> *my friend says that his sisters car had to much bass and cracked the windshield and i just need you guys to answer this so i can throw this shnit in his face so he will shut up
> *


tell him to shut up, hes full of shit


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks guys  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigwheel15 (Dec 17, 2004)

Maybe he had a chip or small crack and he just made it worse. Then again he could be full of it.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigwheel15_@Jan 3 2006, 08:09 PM~4543279
> *Maybe he had a chip or small crack and he just made it worse. Then again he could be full of it.
> *


Most likely he is lieing


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i was in the ppi demo truck and the windsheild cracked but ti had alot of power ih there...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 3 2006, 07:45 PM~4542006
> *my friend says that his sisters car had to much bass and cracked the windshield and i just need you guys to answer this so i can throw this shnit in his face so he will shut up
> *


what car and what setup...

it takes a hell of alot of pressure to break that but i dunno...

everyone thought i was full of shit when i told them how my boys rear driver side window cracked in a 94 bmw with 2 12' CVRs sealed.... i dont know how it cracked either becuase it wasnt "loud" enough for you to think it would happen... we just wrote it off as a freak of nature, so i dont really raise the bullshit flag too high on that story... prolly was a lil crack their already, hits cold outside, gets hot inside i dunno, lol freak of nature


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 3 2006, 09:31 PM~4543373
> *i was in the ppi demo truck and the windsheild cracked but ti had alot of power ih there...
> *


and i'll bet the window had a "defect" in it as well


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

my old system i had was in a 86 CRX. $ 12" Cadence Bass Pros powered off 2 SS MC300's . . 

It had a chip at the top of the windsheild from a BB that hit it, and split right down the middle and across

I used to lie to bitches and tell them the stereo did it lmao


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

had to have a crack already, if it did break at all, and the sheetmetal will get strees crack WELL BEFORE the glass breaks., The glass is tempered, and the sheetmetal is well, sheetmetal.

One of the many crack in the underside of my trunk lid.








video of how far the trunk moves
Click here to see Video

Got a new trunk that will be reinforced before it is installed.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

what in the ricer hell??

plzz tell me thats not altezzas and a drift wing on that thing :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jan 5 2006, 06:18 AM~4552452
> *what in the ricer hell??
> 
> plzz tell me thats not altezzas and a drift wing on that thing  :uh:
> *


fa sho! :cheesy:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

Too put this to bed u can crack a winshield from bass. See what happened wat there was already a crack or a nick in the windsheild. So the bass did nothing but help it spread. It is possible. Now he she blew the windsheild of the car or made a chunck of it fly off then they both should be pissed on my an AIDs patients.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jan 5 2006, 09:18 AM~4552452
> *what in the ricer hell??
> 
> plzz tell me thats not altezzas and a drift wing on that thing  :uh:
> *


Did you just refer to my car as RICE?









If so could you please explain? Your difinition of Rice that is. And WTF is a drift wing?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jan 7 2006, 01:23 AM~4565200
> *Did you just refer to my car as RICE?
> 
> And WTF is a drift wing?
> *


hm
 

cant say i was expecting this


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jan 6 2006, 10:23 PM~4565200
> *Did you just refer to my car as RICE?
> 
> 
> ...


o.k., but you asked. . .


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

x2 I thought it screamed rice too, but most ricers seem to be cool with the association usually. But I think wings on even a porsche is retarded, and they got those stock hydraulicly actuated fin thingys that cost more then a dodge SRT does new.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

you mind postin pics of your ride? And the decal in the back window is the CAR CLUB logo.

But you opinion is your opinion, so even though you were a jackass about it, I'll respect it.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

BTW, what is with the EBONIC language your using towards me? that YO and DAWG BS? If your serious your an idiot.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jan 6 2006, 11:10 PM~4565465
> *you mind postin pics of your ride?  And the decal in the back window is the CAR CLUB logo.
> 
> But you opinion is your opinion, so even though you were a jackass about it, I'll respect it.
> *





















dont hurt me too bad though. . i know its easy to bust down a stock burban on 22's with a RE setup. . 

Daily truck. . 


















My CRX that i just sold a few months ago. . 

B16a2 swap, LSD tranny, ACT stage II clutch, Tanabe Racing Madallion Exhause, DC 4-1 ceramic header, Neuspeed short shifter, Enjin Short ram air intake, Apex'i V-tec controller


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jan 6 2006, 11:14 PM~4565492
> *BTW, what is with the EBONIC language your using towards me? that YO and DAWG BS?  If your serious your an idiot.
> *


yea, im an idiot


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the term rice is used too loosely......


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 6 2006, 11:40 PM~4565641
> *the term rice is used too loosely......
> *


i actually agree with that. . . 

im a big fan of imports. therefore, i have a good grasp on what is rice, and whats not


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

mmmmmm the san fransisco treat


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

always did wonder why FWD cars would have rear spoilers...


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

shoulda gone rice and used a honda. at least it wouldn't suck. cavaliers suck.


----------



## laidlowOR97759 (Jul 3, 2005)

why dont u jus sell it and buy a poney :biggrin: less people would point n laugh :thumbsup: 






j/k im sorry i couldnt controll my fingers it jus popped in my head and they started typing if yo go honda go 80's accord atleast they haulled ass back then :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow+Jan 5 2006, 06:18 AM~4552452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh MAN! That giant wing must be to hold the trunk down while all that bass is pumping! :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jan 6 2006, 11:23 PM~4565200
> *Did you just refer to my car as RICE?
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: yea thats a rice burner


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn, racing seats with a stock 2.2 liter? got a 5 point harness in there too? lmao j/k


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 7 2006, 08:20 AM~4566686
> *damn, racing seats with a stock 2.2 liter? got a 5 point harness in there too? lmao j/k
> *


come one mang, you know dem stock cavaliers be fast yo


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 7 2006, 08:46 AM~4566863
> *come one mang, you know dem stock cavaliers be fast yo
> *


When compared to a Sprint maybe.  :cheesy:


----------



## PsychosDreams218 (Dec 5, 2004)

What The hell are you guys talking about...That cavelier was $6000 brand new.It must Be fast


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

rice or no rice I think it is tastefully done.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Jan 7 2006, 12:27 PM~4566975
> *rice or no rice I think it is tastefully done.
> *


Yeah, I admire all the work that went into it...

I actually took the time to look at all 7 pages of his Car Domain site...

The car is nice, but it's what we call "Domestic Rice" here in the south...

The car is tastefully done, just not my thing...

I have seen LOTS worse, trust me...

I'm not gonna hate on the man one bit, after all, he gots the Hooters girls all up on's, I can't say the same for any of my rides! :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PsychosDreams218_@Jan 7 2006, 09:56 AM~4566887
> *What The hell are you guys talking about...That cavelier was $6000 brand new.It must Be fast
> *


dealer mark up makes it 15k :roflmao:


can pick those things up for around 2-3k all day long, but i've never heard a good story from a cavalier.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 7 2006, 09:36 AM~4567020
> *dealer mark up makes it 15k :roflmao:
> can pick those things up for around 2-3k all day long, but i've never heard a good story from a cavalier.
> *


I remember Super Chevy or GM High Performance or one of those mags called it a "budget rocket" a couple years ago... :0


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
He just made it very clear to buddy with tha cavalier wat a Cavalier ricer is with tha big ass info sheet...
But w.e. meng N e body who puts that much work in2 a car gets my props


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 7 2006, 11:36 AM~4567020
> *dealer mark up makes it 15k :roflmao:
> can pick those things up for around 2-3k all day long, but i've never heard a good story from a cavalier.
> *


they sold the four doors brand new at the dealers here for like 8,990 or some shit. only get up to 15K if you get all power, chrome rims, bodykit, XM radio, sunroof..blah blah blah


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Man last time I touched a cavalier was back in 95 on the one below, it was in those last pre-rice days :biggrin: The day it came from the dealership I took a cutting torch to it and removed the struts in back and put air cylinders on. We were draggn that bitch down the street by the weekend.. We didnt even have a place you could order drift wings back then....lol


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 7 2006, 03:10 PM~4567710
> *they sold the four doors brand new at the dealers here for like 8,990 or some shit. only get up to 15K if you get all power, chrome rims, bodykit, XM radio, sunroof..blah blah blah
> *


Well your close. It was $17,700. It is a 2002 LS Sport Sedan, all power. But anyway I am on this forum to offer help to others about audio. I've heard the comments of poeple about Sport Compacts, but never like this. Couple of people who gave me props, Thanks.

To the rest, you have to be just trying to get me pissed off. You have to know that building a show car, and installing alot of the parts on it are not always practical. Your BS'n if you think the spoiler is for speed, obviously I'm going for show. 

The graphics on the car are only there until it is shaved, after that all blue agian. With some micro flake or pearl in the clear.

The thing I find most funny about all the hatin or whatever you wanna call it is that my system in my car cost more than the value of the cars of the people who are talking all the shit. 

1 more thing I find that is kinda funny, all the SO CALLED experts on this forum seem to be BASS heads that are more concerned about a SPL# more than anything else. Rarely do I see a post with someone helping. More of the same BS that is going on here in this post.

Atleast my car brought some laughs to poeple. :biggrin:


----------



## Bass-Luva (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Jan 7 2006, 03:28 PM~4568656
> *Man last time I touched a cavalier was back in 95 on the one below, it was in those last pre-rice days :biggrin:  The day it came from the dealership I took a cutting torch to it and removed the struts in back and put air cylinders on.  We were draggn that bitch down the street by the weekend..  We didnt even have a place you could order drift wings back then....lol
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt that your fiat on the right?? :0


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Jan 7 2006, 06:28 PM~4568656
> *Man last time I touched a cavalier was back in 95 on the one below, it was in those last pre-rice days :biggrin:  The day it came from the dealership I took a cutting torch to it and removed the struts in back and put air cylinders on.  We were draggn that bitch down the street by the weekend..  We didnt even have a place you could order drift wings back then....lol
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least it was a Base Model Cavalier.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jan 7 2006, 08:54 PM~4569439
> *Well your close.  It was $17,700.  It is a 2002 LS Sport Sedan, all power.  But anyway I am on this forum to offer help to others about audio.  I've heard the comments of poeple about Sport Compacts, but never like this.  Couple of people who gave me props, Thanks.
> 
> To the rest, you have to be just trying to get me pissed off.  You have to know that building a show car, and installing alot of the parts on it are not always practical.  Your BS'n if you think the spoiler is for speed, obviously I'm going for show.
> ...


You will learn that the so called experts specialize in talking trash and pulling info off of the internet.... Dont let them get to you... your car is not my style and I do believe it falls into the rice catagory because at this point with the vinyl its immitating import racers... now when you shave it and have it all blue it will be more to my likings... Either way my opinion is not the one that matters its your ride... Are you happy with it? thats all that matters ignore everyone else in here or your going to become irritated quickly... Atleast you can do what I do and chuckle about how little most people do know


----------



## Bass-Luva (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Jan 7 2006, 06:27 PM~4569635
> *You will learn that the so called experts specialize in talking trash and pulling info off of the internet.... Dont let them get to you... your car is not my style and I do believe it falls into the rice catagory because at this point with the vinyl its immitating import racers... now when you shave it and have it all blue it will be more to my likings... Either way my opinion is not the one that matters its your ride... Are you happy with it? thats all that matters ignore everyone else in here or your going to become irritated quickly... Atleast you can do what I do and chuckle about how little most people do know
> *


I don't really think he built it for your likings...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jan 7 2006, 07:54 PM~4569439
> *Well your close.  It was $17,700.  It is a 2002 LS Sport Sedan, all power.  But anyway I am on this forum to offer help to others about audio.  I've heard the comments of poeple about Sport Compacts, but never like this.  Couple of people who gave me props, Thanks.
> 
> To the rest, you have to be just trying to get me pissed off.  You have to know that building a show car, and installing alot of the parts on it are not always practical.  Your BS'n if you think the spoiler is for speed, obviously I'm going for show.
> ...


welcome to layitlow, :biggrin:


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bass-Luva_@Jan 7 2006, 11:08 PM~4570083
> *I don't really think he built it for your likings...
> *


read the rest of my post before commenting like that... I already covered that


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

I cracked the windshield in my van about 10yrs ago. I had 4 18s at the time practically behind my seats but I think the cold weather played a big part...it was cold that day and I was bassing and I started to hear a rattle sound...on the bottom of my windshield I noticed what I first thought was like a line of water but when I used my wipers it was still there..so I turned it up and watched it crack until about half way..then told insurance a rocks off a truck hit my shit :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jan 7 2006, 06:54 PM~4569439
> *Well your close.  It was $17,700.  It is a 2002 LS Sport Sedan, all power.  But anyway I am on this forum to offer help to others about audio.  I've heard the comments of poeple about Sport Compacts, but never like this.  Couple of people who gave me props, Thanks.
> 
> To the rest, you have to be just trying to get me pissed off.  You have to know that building a show car, and installing alot of the parts on it are not always practical.  Your BS'n if you think the spoiler is for speed, obviously I'm going for show.
> ...


so your saying, with the lowest possible kbb rating on my truck, you paid more than 14k bux for it? go with nada, its over 15k


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

:yawn:

+1

whiney bitch


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 7 2006, 10:54 PM~4570548
> *:yawn:
> 
> +1
> ...



dont fret man, somehow i dont think it will last for much longer.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jan 7 2006, 05:54 PM~4569439
> *Well your close.  It was $17,700.  It is a 2002 LS Sport Sedan, all power.  But anyway I am on this forum to offer help to others about audio.  I've heard the comments of poeple about Sport Compacts, but never like this.  Couple of people who gave me props, Thanks.
> 
> To the rest, you have to be just trying to get me pissed off.  You have to know that building a show car, and installing alot of the parts on it are not always practical.  Your BS'n if you think the spoiler is for speed, obviously I'm going for show.
> ...



lol i wasnt trying to piss you off. . . i just called it how i saw it. 

All that matters is that you like your car plain and simple. . if you truely like it, and you built it for only you then what i say or do shouldnt be taken to heart

but unfortunately, your car is still rice lol. . . there is no doubt about it

When i owned my CRX, i got labeled as a ricer. . just for owning a Honda. Although it looked stock, no fart can, no wing, no ground effect. . everything was performance modifications in it. . and i still took more heat then you. . 

at least you have a few people giving you props. . . i was putting down 320whp and running mid 12's and still got no props lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jan 8 2006, 01:49 PM~4572853
> * i was putting down 320whp and running mid 12's and still got no props lol
> *


how much boost


----------



## devillepimpin (Jan 8, 2006)

haha that shit is cool but realy gay


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 8 2006, 11:52 AM~4572870
> *how much boost
> *


18 pounds. . . ultimately what killed it because it was my daily driver at the time


----------

